# I,m searching for a legato only script



## Edward Stevan (Mar 24, 2018)

hi,
i,m searching for a legato only script
the factory unisono-portamento script
is very difficult for me to split the legato from it :(
any idea?


----------



## Farkle (Mar 24, 2018)

Have you tried SIPS?

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm


----------



## Edward Stevan (Mar 24, 2018)

i attached the Unisono - Portamento factory script .
i tried to merge a simple micro tuner script in it.
i added the variables and added the detune at the beginning 
of (on note) .
every thing is fine except when mono-legato button is on legato mode.
i tried to add the detuned value($seka) when $legato = 1
but still some thing wrong.
can any body help?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 24, 2018)

I also tried to add microtuning to that script but to no avail. It's just too much stuff in there, and not enough comments to explain what's going on.


----------



## Edward Stevan (Mar 24, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> I also tried to add microtuning to that script but to no avail. It's just too much stuff in there, and not enough comments to explain what's going on.


the microtuner i added is successful except with the legato mode
and that legato with key retrigger is the best thing in that script :(


----------



## polypx (Mar 24, 2018)

WIPS works with microtuning, I remember working that out with Bob.


----------



## Edward Stevan (Mar 24, 2018)

polypx said:


> WIPS works with microtuning, I remember working that out with Bob.


yes i know but WIPS has some disadvantages as :-
1- it is closed and not editable and need a special graphic container to work
2- it works only on mono mode with no polyphonic mode.
3- u cant use many groups while using a list to choose which one will be switched on from another script


----------



## robgb (Apr 9, 2018)

Edward Stevan said:


> it is closed and not editable


Search VI. There are unlocked editable versions.


----------



## pettinhouse (Apr 10, 2018)

If you search in this forum a guy posted a script to use WIPS in polyphonic mode. It was a long time ago.

Andrea


----------



## Edward Stevan (Apr 17, 2018)

robgb said:


> Search VI. There are unlocked editable versions.


WHERE IS THE LINK??


----------



## Rv5 (Apr 17, 2018)

Edward Stevan said:


> WHERE IS THE LINK??


https://vi-control.net/community/threads/big-bobs-wips-scripts.58855/

also here

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/bobs-legacy.60988/#post-4071757


----------

